# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My most recent project...200g Angel aquarium



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/index.php?board=7&action=display&threadid=7314&start=0

Why can't we have an image system like simply? I love being able attach a pic to my post.









Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/index.php?board=7&action=display&threadid=7314&start=0

Why can't we have an image system like simply? I love being able attach a pic to my post.









Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

We do have one, it's just not activated.
Not sure if Robert wants the extra bandwidth!
I think we (mods) can activat it pretty easy!

[This message was edited by ekim on Thu February 20 2003 at 07:29 PM.]


----------



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

Veeeery nice Phil....!!!!










It certainly looks similar to the pictures that Amano took in his trip to the Amazon. The rippling effect from the pendants adds a lot of realism to the overall aquascape... Congrats.


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Phil, you could always just rent webspace.









Btw, awesome setup! Dreamy.

~D

----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~
*Read my profile for tank Specs!*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Phil .... repeat after me ipowerweb ... ipowerweb

Tanks looks awesome considering you had to throw it together at the last minute. 
If you can increase the exposure in the camera. Its a lot easier to take light away from a picutre than it is adding it.

If need be you can always email me pics and I'll host them for you. I'm piggy backing on a web with LOTS of MB to spare.

*James Hoftiezer*

Tank Journal - Aquascape
Latest / Archive
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction 
Latest / Archive


----------

